# How often do you clean your brushes?



## LuvinMyMAC (Jul 2, 2008)

I've searched for this topic and can't find anything, so please forgive me if this is a dupe question.  Recently, I've gone from wearing makeup once every month to almost every day.  I don't clean my brushes every day, but is there a recommended time to do so? All of my brushes are new and I would hate to wear them out prematurely because of over cleaning.


----------



## couturesista (Jul 2, 2008)

I wash my brushes after every use. I have duplicates of them, so if one is soaking I have another. I don't know if there is a certain time frame for washing them that's just what I do. HTH


----------



## princess (Jul 2, 2008)

Eyeliner brush-after every use.
Eyeshadow brush- after 2 to 3 times.
Blush brush-once a week


----------



## trip75 (Jul 2, 2008)

My eyeliner brushes after every use. They can get yucky. My other brushes it depends on how full of product they are. Usually ends up being once a week. Don't know If that helps at all but thats just my regimine.


----------



## Dianora (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trip75* 

 
_My eyeliner brushes after every use. They can get yucky. My other brushes it depends on how full of product they are. Usually ends up being once a week. Don't know If that helps at all but thats just my regimine._

 
Ditto.

Even though I only do a full wash of my eyeshadow brushes once a week, I do remove leftover color with a tissue after each use, so I'm not mixing colors.

I know some people have said to wash brushes every day, but I have this fear that my brushes will just fall apart if I do that. It takes so long for my bigger (and hence, more expensive and not something I buy doubles of) brushes to dry that I can't even see washing them every day to be feasible.


----------



## Divinity (Jul 2, 2008)

Unless you want eyeliner caked on your brush, it's best to clean after every use.  For all others, once a week with the brush cleanser (per Victor Cembellin MAC artist).


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 2, 2008)

i do a quick clean after each use but deep clean every 2 weeks (unless i'm super busy!)


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 2, 2008)

Quick clean = everyday.  I brush them on wet wipes.  Deep clean = once a week.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 2, 2008)

Not as often as I should, and I'll leave it at that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*goes off with head hanging to clean her brushes.*


----------



## frocher (Jul 2, 2008)

........


----------



## contrabassoon (Jul 2, 2008)

I do my best to clean them at least twice a week.


----------



## nursie (Jul 2, 2008)

in a perfect world, i'd light clean them after every use and really clean once a week

in reality, i only really clean them every couple of weeks

...shame....but my face is still intact


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Jul 2, 2008)

swipe them over a baby wipe after every use.

deep clean every week or two - depending on how often i've used them.


----------



## luvmkup (Jul 2, 2008)

After every use with my foundation and eye makeup brushes. I just squirt a few squirts of liquid hand soap in my hand, and suds it up in water, and run the brushes over this. I clean my blush brush and powder brush about 1x/week with the same technique. I have had my MAC 239 brush for years (about 6), and I have cleaned it daily and it is still as good as new. The other brushes are all recent purchases, but I expect them to hold up the same.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jul 2, 2008)

Foundation, concealor, cream, paints brushes after every use.
Powders every few uses. 
I deep wash all my brushes every once and a while. =P


----------



## pat (Jul 2, 2008)

I clean my brushes everyday, no matter what. haha..

I deep clean when? Not enough... I think I should deep clean every week or every other.

I always deep clean when I get a new brush though, esp. the big fluffy ones


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 3, 2008)

After every use.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 3, 2008)

After every use.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 3, 2008)

Some of them once a week but for others that I use with really dark colours, or liquid, or paint pots etc..I try to clean them before I go to sleep so they can be nice and fresh for the morning


----------



## aimee (Jul 3, 2008)

i clean my brushes after every use with Brush cleanser (i use a tissue or i have used toilet paper lol) and swipe my brushes over the tissue until they look clean

once every 3 weeks i clean them with baby shampoo and let them dry over night


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Jul 3, 2008)

I usually roughly clean them after each use but I don't wash them thoroughly nearly as much as a I should because brushes like my too faced kabuki take waaay too long to dry.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Quick clean = everyday. I brush them on wet wipes. Deep clean = once a week._

 
 I never thought of doing a quick clean on baby wipes! With a 3 month old in the house- I have more babywipes than he even thinks of using.. Im def going to do that.. thanks!!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 3, 2008)

I deep clean my brushes every week or two. I wash eyeliner brushes or my white hair brushes more often, because I don't want the eyeliner brushes to be gunky and I don't want my white brushes stained. Most colors are okay, but I had blue eyeshadow stain my 239 when I waited to wash it like normal. Booo!


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jul 5, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your responses!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The baby wipe method is a good idea and I will have to try it out.


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyHarriet* 

 
_swipe them over a baby wipe after every use.

deep clean every week or two - depending on how often i've used them._

 
ditto on this.  I try to deep clean at least once a week


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 5, 2008)

Foundation brush and eyeliner brush: after every use.
Eyeshadow brush: maybe after 3-4 uses, or 1-2x/ wk.
Powder and Blush brushes-once a week
Sponges after each use; after 3-4 uses I toss them.


----------



## Pushpa (Jul 5, 2008)

wow i clean my brushes 2 times a year hahaha liquid foundation about once a month...


----------



## Pushpa (Jul 5, 2008)

mmm...how many brushes does everyone have? i have well over 150 so washing brushes gives me a headache if i have a smaller amount i would prob wash them more


----------



## KellyBean (Jul 5, 2008)

I spray with homemade brush cleanser (in a spray bottle) and swipe them on a washcloth after each use. 

Then once every other week, I do a deep clean with a baby shampoo.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 

 
_mmm...how many brushes does everyone have? i have well over 150 so washing brushes gives me a headache if i have a smaller amount i would prob wash them more_

 
I have maybe 25-30, mostly because I have multiples of some brushes. It takes me like 20-30 minutes to wash mine, and I get so bored! I'm much better about doing it now, but that used to always be my excuse... I didn't want to spend half an hour washing my brushes. One thing that helps is not doing them all at once. I usually wash some here and there, so it doesn't take as long.


----------



## lindas1983 (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursie* 

 
_in a perfect world, i'd light clean them after every use and really clean once a week

in reality, i only really clean them every couple of weeks

...shame....but my face is still intact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nice to know i'm not the only one


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Jul 6, 2008)

every time I use them.  I can't imagine anything else for cleanliness.


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 6, 2008)

I clean my brushes after everytime I use them with baby shampoo. 
You should wash them after everytime you use them to avoid bacteria getting on your skin & on your makeup. 

Everything should be clean @ all times. But then again, I'm a little of a freak when it comes to my makeup & brushes


----------



## laa_cat (Jul 7, 2008)

I probably don't clean my makeup brushes enough... lol

I wipe my brushes on tissue paper to remove excess colors before I apply eyeshadows... unless I have been applying really dark colors, it usually works pretty well.

I deep clean whenever I see too much gunk on my brushes, which is a bout 1x every 2 weeks...


----------



## Susanne (Jul 7, 2008)

I wash my eye brushes after every use. The brushes for the face one a week.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jul 8, 2008)

I spray my brushes with brush cleaner after every use (unless I am running late for work!) and properly clean them hardly ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but am really trying to change that!!


----------



## Caracoco (Jul 8, 2008)

I wash mine after every use, but then I'm an MUA so I probably wouldn't do it as much if I was just using them on me.


----------



## nunu (Jul 8, 2008)

i clean my brushes once a week.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jul 8, 2008)

When I first started washing my brushes, I used a anti-bacterial soap until I found out that was too harsh for them but I've just started using the baby soap for them and I try to clean after every use(working in the Medical field makes you a little paranoid) but it kinda wears my brushes down a bit. I like to wash after every use because I like my brushes to be fresh when I start.


----------



## PeaceLovePrissy (Jul 10, 2008)

I spray with brush cleanser after every use. Deep clean once a week...


----------



## Shawty_DIGGA (Jul 11, 2008)

Eye liner brush - after every use

Shadow brushes - after 3-4 times

Face Brushes - 3 times a mounth


----------



## HeatherAnn (Jul 11, 2008)

Dumb question- I just bought the mac brush cleanser.  Do you have to rinse it out of your brush with water or does it evaporate?


----------



## magia (Aug 1, 2008)

I clean my face and eyeshadow brushes about once a week. But eyeliner and creamy eyeshadow (MAC Paint pot, 242 brush) brush after every use.


----------



## bebs (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeatherAnn* 

 
_Dumb question- I just bought the mac brush cleanser.  Do you have to rinse it out of your brush with water or does it evaporate?_

 
you rinse it out just like you would shampoo, also your should mix it with water about 50/50 mix of the two because just the cleanser is a little bit to harsh from what I've found 

as for me .. I tend to clean my brushes maybe every month or two.. I dont use them every day but that and that I'm lazy doesn't help. I'm also starting to get a few of the same brushes.. which is nice


----------



## Emi-lyn (Aug 3, 2008)

I clean my eye brushes after every use and face brushes about once a week. I hate messy brushes...


----------



## lady_mc_beth (Aug 5, 2008)

for eyeshadows brushes : once a week
for liner brushes : after each use


----------



## StylsihBlondi (Aug 5, 2008)

i usually wash my brushes when ever i have time...i dnt do it very often although i probably should...but i dont think anyhting will happen if you keep it for a month even because its ur brush unless other people are using it then maybe u should wash it all the time but i guess once a week or once every 2 weeks is ok...i usually wipe my eyeshadow brushes on tissue paper and the color comes of pretty easilie.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 5, 2008)

not as often as i should...
After i use my brushes i run them over the back of my hand or inner arm to get as much of the excess colour off as possible. 
I don't use brush cleaner. I shampoo my brushes once every two weeks, if that. i know its wrong, but i honestly dont have time to do it after i do my makeup, and then i forget. 

obviously if im doing someone elses makeup, i'd give them a full wash down the night before.


----------



## widdershins (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm usually in a rush when I apply my makeup on the weekdays, so I usually just wait until the weekend to shampoo them. I usually do it every week.


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 7, 2008)

About once a week, depending how much I use them and wich brushes but I do clean my foundation and concealer brush atleat three times a week.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, I definitely don't clean my brushes enough then. Hahahaha...
I used to clean them every 2 weeks or so.. but yeah.. I should step it up again...


----------



## nattyngeorge (Aug 9, 2008)

I wash my brushes once a week. My 187 brush seems to shed a lot after I wash it.. so I don't wash it daily.


----------



## missmaymay (Aug 9, 2008)

i clean my brushes after every use. just so they're nice & clean. & i deep clean once every week.<3


----------



## Repunzel (Aug 19, 2008)

once a week i deep clean them,i also wipe them down on paper towel between colors.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 1, 2008)

I rinse or wipe all eyeliner and shadow brushes after each use...

Thoroughly clease all brushes about every 7-10 days 

Most of my Blushes have their own brush...I am so anal!


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 1, 2008)

Once a week, though i rinse my eyeliner brush after each use.


----------



## Luceuk (Dec 1, 2008)

Eye liner - After every use.
Foundation - Every few days. I'm just lazy! But hasn't done my skin any harm.
Eye brushes - Probably about once a week or more if I've used a bright colour.
Ones for blush - Not often enough!!


----------



## shelavou (Jan 1, 2009)

I clean mine after every use


----------



## jenniferls (Jan 2, 2009)

I try to clean them after every use.


----------



## SpringDancer (Jan 2, 2009)

Foundation/creme blush brushes - every 1-2 uses
The rest - about once a week.


----------



## miss-lilly (Jan 3, 2009)

I clean my brushes (especially the small/eye ones) after every use with MAC Brush Cleanser.
I wash them using shampoo + conditioner every 1-2 weeks


----------



## kittykit (Jan 5, 2009)

I clean my brushes with MAC Brush Cleanser every 2 days and wash them with baby shampoo + conditioner once a week.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 5, 2009)

Not often enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In fact, I'm going to go shampoo them right now...


----------



## akcmommy (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_Not as often as I should, and I'll leave it at that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*goes off with head hanging to clean her brushes.*_

 

LOL...same!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 24, 2009)

i clean my eye brushes with mac brush cleaner after each use. but facial brushes get done each week for a deep clean. and then the eye brushes get a deep clean every two weeks.

i'm pretty anal about it so it always gets done on time. plus like others have said i have a different brush for each blush!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 3, 2009)

I deep clean them about once every week or two. I wipe them on a tissue until there are no color swipes on the tissues after every use. I have dupes of my eyeliner brush so I don't have to wash that everday.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 3, 2009)

I give mine a good cleaning once a week and I spot clean them after each use just to get stray color off the bristles like with a baby wipe.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm a bit neurotic when it comes to cleaning my brushes.. I give them a good wipe down/wash with my mac brush cleaner after each use


----------



## MrsWoods (Feb 4, 2009)

I deep clean them every Sunday and spot clean them after every use!


----------



## Poupette (Feb 9, 2009)

I clean mine after every use, I don't like the feeling of using dirty brushes or the bacteria growth... So after every use. Sometimes I have some leave in conditioner for a while and then rinse it out as well.


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 10, 2009)

i like to clean them after every use so i dont end up spending an hour deep cleaning them when the time comes. dirty brushes = </3


----------

